# Shinobi



## janus_7 (27. Juni 2012)

Kennt jemand noch eine Bezugsquelle für das 2012er Shinobi 2 in M ?


----------



## Burnhard (28. Juni 2012)

http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...96.0.5.5.64063.76655.1002229.1002230.0?pp=12&

und 

http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?page_id=13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janus_7 (2. Juli 2012)

Danke !


----------

